# 2002 Trek 2000 WSD geometry same as 2008 Trek 2.1 WSD Pilot?



## Mountainmomma (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I did my first sprint tri last fall on a mountain bike with slicks. Finally, I am looking to upgrade. I've test ridden a few bikes at the LBS. I liked the fit of the Giant OCR1w and the Trek 2.1 Pilot. Specialized Dolce Elite was a little cramped. I was getting ready to buy a new Giant OCR1w this weekend, but then found a 2002 Trek 2000 wsd on Ebay for $400. This is more than half the price of what I would have paid for a new Giant OCR ($1000) or Trek 2.1 ($1100).

Are there any major differences in the geometry in the Trek WSD from 2002 to 2008? With regards to components, they seem pretty equal. Because of distance, I won't be able to ride the ebay bike ahead of time. However, if the geometry is almost the same, I might just go for it.

One other thing about the Ebay bike. It has some scrapes on the right front shifter and the rear deraileur on the right. Should I be concerned about major problems with that type of damage? You can check out the pictures below:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=360125393908

Thanks!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Get the Pilot, the new bike. The while the component line is the same, the Pilot has the newer 10-speed version of 105 while the 2000 has a mix of 9-speed 105 and Tiagra. $1100 for the PIlot sounds like a decent price. Since it's your first road bike you'll also appreciate the support of your local shop.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The new Treks are quite good. I say go for the 2008. It will be worth the $$.


----------



## MTBRoad (Oct 25, 2005)

The Pilot and the 2000 are different geometrys regardless of age. Even though they are both WSD bikes they don't share the same geometry. The Pilot is unique in that it has a raised front end for more comfort.


----------



## BLUEMEANIE (Mar 16, 2009)

^ The nice thing about the Pilot is that if you get a fork with a shorter leg length/tighter tire clearance and similar rake like the Reynolds Ouzo you can change the handling to that of a race bike while maintaining the characteristic stability. ...and drop a good bit of weight while doing so.
Keep the Satellite fork and swap back and forth depending on what the ride calls for.


----------

